# About to buy a USP .45 C Any reasons not too?



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I have only heard good things about the USP, they have been around a long time and if they haven't developed a bad rap yet then I don't think they are going too ha. 
I guess I'm just looking for any reasons to not buy it now so I don't find any after the fact! Thanks!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

In terms of quality, performance, reliability, etc. no I can think of no reasons not to get it. Good solid choice in a handgun but a lot of other factors only you can answer would weigh into if it is the best choice for you or not. I have owned one and wish I still had it. Would buy another without reservation.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Never a reason not to buy a new gun. :anim_lol:


----------



## jyo (Jan 12, 2011)

WARNING, HKs are addicting---you could easily find yourself with several---ask me how I know...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Buy it.I love 1911s but I think the USP is an improved 1911.Use your trigger finger to release the mag,and if you find the button small put in the larger HK45 release.They go fast so finding one can take time.Some that like the 1911 trigger bitch about HK's but give it 1/2 a case of ammo or snaps to smooth out.If you want better the Match trigger will drop in except the trigger itself,so if you want the stop you'll have to drill and tap your trigger.Bruce Grey can do a reduced reset on it but it's expensive and HK won't warranty the gun unless it's back to stock.Also,if you decide to suppress it you need to make sure the maker warranties any problems,KAC and B&T are the only approved cans but KAC is the only one that made one for the CT,and they are rare and very expensive if you find one.HK won't warranty damage by any other can so the maker has to assume liability.

Great guns though,I love my USPT so far.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Thread's 2 years old


----------

